# Scotland owners!!!!



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Right, now that I have your attention, if you are an owner from Scotland please make yourself known. There is a few of us who are up for a meet, but would like to get some more involved. I am thinking a list with locations? 

I have a few suggestions, but obviously need to see what everyone else thinks . 

1) A monthly or every second month Glasgow meet
2) A meet every 3 or 4 months to get owners from Edinburger and places out that way involved
3) a yearly meet for the whole of Scotland.

Perhaps I am being unrealistic, but they are just suggestions.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4)
5)


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5)
__________________


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) 
__________________


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

donski D said:


> 1) WMD - Glasgow
> 2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
> 3) Nabster - Glasgow
> 4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh )
> ...


Just what is needed here in scotland, one was tried last year but
didnt happen in the end.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly 
10) Dougie - Glasgow


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Now we've got the ball rolling . hopefully we get a few more. 

Anyone got any suggestions for the 3 things i suggested in the original post?

William


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

1) WMD - Glasgow
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh )
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
10) Dougie - Glasgow
11) Legowyn - Cambuslang


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

*meet*

1) WMD - Glasgow 
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh ) 
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly 
10) Dougie - Glasgow 
11) Tom - Aberdeen


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

1) WMD - Glasgow
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh )
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
10) Dougie - Glasgow
11) Legowyn - Cambuslang
12) Tom - Aberdeen


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

So only 12 have came forward so far, the majority from Glasgow, there must be more?


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

1) WMD - Glasgow
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh )
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
10) Dougie - Glasgow
11) Legowyn - Cambuslang
12) Tom - Aberdeen 
13) Ross - Arbroath

I would be up for a meet anywhere really (Applecross hotel? :flame however spare time is few and far between these days... I did a couple of runs years ago with the Westfield forum guys when I owned a Westfield and throroughly enjoyed it...

While I'm thinking about Scottish owners, anyone that is fairly local to me - John in Dundee or Tom in Aberdeen - done any upgrades to their car? My car is standard but I'm wanting to let out some of the engine noise but would like a passenger ride in any cars that have upgrades to compare before committing large chunks of cash to exhausts etc. Anyone help?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

moochofun said:


> 1) WMD - Glasgow
> 2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
> 3) Nabster - Glasgow
> 4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh )
> ...



I can help you there mate pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi John, thanks for making contact, will be in touch :smokin:

Ta
Ross


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

*Glasgow*
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

*Edinburgh*
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh

*Dundee*
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

*Aberdeen*
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)

Folks I have split it into areas, what do you think?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Like it :thumbsup:


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I feel lonely


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> So only 12 have came forward so far, the majority from Glasgow, there must be more?


A couple of comments, there is in fact a "Meetings & Events" sub-forum for this sort of thing, so you may get a few more replies if it was posted there ..... which leads me on to my second comment, as this is posted in the GT-R section is this is a "R35" GT-R only meet ..... ?


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Suspect everyone who has looked so far has an R35 but I doubt anyone would object to a wider audience/participation in meets.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

ITSt said:


> A couple of comments, there is in fact a "Meetings & Events" sub-forum for this sort of thing, so you may get a few more replies if it was posted there ..... which leads me on to my second comment, as this is posted in the GT-R section is this is a "R35" GT-R only meet ..... ?


Tried the meetings section a couple of times but I think this informal meet breaks the rules.

And I'm up for others GTR's....


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

ITSt said:


> A couple of comments, there is in fact a "Meetings & Events" sub-forum for this sort of thing, so you may get a few more replies if it was posted there ..... which leads me on to my second comment, as this is posted in the GT-R section is this is a "R35" GT-R only meet ..... ?


There was a braehead meet in the meet section, but after a period of time and only about 3 people commenting it was time to go for an informal sort of thing. Thus the post in the R35 section, which has had much more success.

No, R34, R33... all are welcome .


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

H.7 said:


> I feel lonely


Yes, but you have class!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

H.7 said:


> I feel lonely


I thought there would have been more folks from Burger... strange, maybe this GTR superiority shows that Glasgow should be the capital


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> Glasgow should be the capital


No argument from me there. The state of the roads in Edinburgh at present is an embarrassment. I'd far rather spend a day in Glasgow (it's only another half hour along the road  ).


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

H.7 said:


> No argument from me there. The state of the roads in Edinburgh at present is an embarrassment. I'd far rather spend a day in Glasgow (it's only another half hour along the road  ).


haha its settled then, Glasgow is now the official capital city of Scotland 

Yeah drove there a few months ago (before I had the GTR thankfully) and just trying to drive there made me want to top myself. Half an hour? your practically from Glasgow


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

]Glasgow[/B][/U]
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

*Edinburgh*
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
2) Asif 

*Dundee*
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

*Aberdeen*
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

]Glasgow[/B][/U]
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
2) Asif

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Glasgow[/U][/B]
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

*Edinburgh*
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
2) Asif

*Dundee*
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

*Aberdeen*
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs 
6) Blairc (Chris)


----------



## bootnec (Aug 18, 2007)

) WMD - Glasgow
2) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
3) Nabster - Glasgow
4) Ja5on - Aberdeen ( originally helensburgh )
5) Donski.D - Glasgow
6) John Beesla - Dundee
7) Jasper013 - Glasgow
8) omishri - Glasgow
9) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
10) Dougie - Glasgow
11) Legowyn - Cambuslang
12) Tom - Aberdeen 
13) Ross - Arbroath
14) bootnec-Falkirk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Glasgow[/U][/B]
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburgh
2) Asif

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs 
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57

If around I'm always up for a meet perhaps at Crail :thumbsup:
__________________


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow theres a lot more members in Aberdeen than I was expecting, I thought burger would have had the most members... But theres a decent amount so far... 19 members from Scotland (no doubt more) so we should be able to get a few really good meets arranged . 

Is Crail any good? I've got a track day there in August, driving an M3 and an R8 (v8 sadly)


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Wow theres a lot more members in Aberdeen than I was expecting, I thought burger would have had the most members... But theres a decent amount so far... 19 members from Scotland (no doubt more) so we should be able to get a few really good meets arranged .
> 
> Is Crail any good? I've got a track day there in August, driving an M3 and an R8 (v8 sadly)


Rough as a Badgers Arse but a good laugh for the 1/.4 mile run.

PS: I hold the ALL TIME record


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Lots of stone chips? 
Haha that's amazing!  your car looks like an absolute monster . 
Have you got any carbon on the exterior? I'm thinking about getting a few carbon bits, but I'm not sure of the carbon/black combo.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Glasgow[/U][/B]
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) Asif

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs 
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1mark.. I could be persuaded too


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I could be tempted into an Aberdeen meet too - sister lives in Stonehaven so could combine with a visit


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Lots of stone chips?
> Haha that's amazing!  your car looks like an absolute monster .
> Have you got any carbon on the exterior? I'm thinking about getting a few carbon bits, but I'm not sure of the carbon/black combo.


color change is coming new SVM team colors:smokin:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

don't forget bootnec Falkirk add him back in..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) Asif

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs 
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1mark.. I could be persuaded too

Falkirk
1) Bootnec


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks man (Y)


----------



## bootnec (Aug 18, 2007)

blue34 said:


> don't forget bootnec Falkirk add him back in..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DE1 75 (Oct 21, 2012)

DE1 75. Aberdeen


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) Asif

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs 
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1mark.. I could be persuaded too
9) DE1 75

Falkirk
1) Bootnec


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I never realised there was as much in and around Aberdeen, there are another 2 in Peterhead I've seen and at least one in Fraserburgh that are not on here as well. 
J


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

In all honesty I never expected this amount of owners in Aberdeen! I thought there would be more owners in the capital.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

KAT said:


> I never realised there was as much in and around Aberdeen, there are another 2 in Peterhead I've seen and at least one in Fraserburgh that are not on here as well.
> J


There is at least another 5 in Aberdeen


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I suppose its not that shocking considering the amount of Impreza's and Evo's there has always been up here 
Its a pity there is such a lack of decent places to work on them. 
Specialist cars are missing out by dragging on becoming an HPC for so long. 
J


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i see about 12 r35s a day in aberdeen


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

I know another 3 for Aberdeen. Devilsguard and GTR Ally who are both on this forum and my mate Steve who im not sure if he is a member on her but will ask him to join if not.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Aye there's tonnes of GTRs in Aberdeen.


John when we getting a run in your car ;-)


----------



## masrs (Jan 5, 2013)

To be expected in Aberdeen with so many up there working in the O&G industry.

Quite a few down in Edinburgh too, but not many on the forums it seems.


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Edinburgh - u116371


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

1)WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang
8)JTJUDGE 

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) Asif

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) Gogs 
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1mark.. I could be persuaded too
9) DE1 75

Falkirk
1) Bootnec

no longer in a gtr but I should still be able to keep up


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

*Glasgow*
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang
8) JTJUDGE 

*Edinburgh*
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) ASIF
3) u116371

*Falkirk*
1) bootnec

*Dundee*
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

*Aberdeen*
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) GOGS 2
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1Mark.. I could be persuaded too
9) DE1 75


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,
First post just got GTR this month.
Glasgow
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang
8) JTJUDGE 

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) ASIF
3) u116371

Falkirk
1) bootnec

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath
3) motors (Perth)

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - ( originally helensburgh )
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) GOGS 2
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1Mark.. I could be persuaded too
9) DE1 75


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

motors said:


> Hi,
> First post just got GTR this month.
> Glasgow
> 1) WMD_gtr (William)
> ...


Great choice of Motor and your very welcome to this (Friendly Forum) :chuckle:


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

north lanarkshire.....:thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

motors said:


> Hi,
> First post just got GTR this month.
> Glasgow
> 1) WMD_gtr (William)
> ...


Welcome aboard :thumbsup:you will love it . You will also love the forum, very helpful and you can get information on literally everything to do with the car


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Welcome aboard :thumbsup:you will love it . You will also love the forum, very helpful and you can get information on literally everything to do with the car


Thanks appreciate welcome. Great website:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

*Glasgow*
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang
8) JTJUDGE
9) shindy - North Lanarkshire

*Edinburgh*
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) ASIF
3) u116371

*Falkirk*
1) bootnec

*Perth*
1) motors

*Dundee*
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

*Aberdeen*
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - originally helensburgh
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) GOGS 2
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1Mark.. I could be persuaded too
9) DE1 75


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone local need the latest 2012 sat nav discs pm me please can arrrange postage if you want?no charge just happy to pass on to another member.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Shindy I'm interested!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

This is quite a meaty list! 25 people... I think a karting meet at knockhill would go down a treat


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

jason send me your address and ill post them out to you today!!!


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Who is running what stage? Anyone stage 5 on this or above?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Im running stage 4ish on my subaru so about stage 5 to you guys




Then minus all those stages and Im about 1 stage less than your stock level. 
Confused? 
Your stage 1 gtr would rip my subaru a new exhaust hole


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

u116371 said:


> Who is running what stage? Anyone stage 5 on this or above?


I'm sure Johnhanton57 would be near double figures when it comes to stages :smokin:
J


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha. I'm soon to be stage 4


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Glasgow
1) WMD_gtr (William)
2) Nabster
3) Donski.D
4) Jasper013
5) omishri
6) Dougie335ù
7) Legowyn - Cambuslang
8) JTJUDGE
9) shindy - North Lanarkshire

Edinburgh
1) H.7 - Borders, south of Edinburghy
2) ASIF
3) u116371

Falkirk
1) bootnec

Perth
1) motors

Dundee
1) John Beesla
2) moochofun (Ross) - Arbroath

Aberdeen
1) Tom
2) Ja5on - originally helensburgh
3) Kat (Jamie) - Peterhead, roughly
4) Boyakasha (Marc)
5) GOGS 2
6) Blairc (Chris)
7) Johnhanton57
8) R1Mark.. I could be persuaded too
9) DE1 75
10) GTR ally


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Another in Glasgow running a few mods

Hand op on Tuesday. So no driving for 6 weeks. But hope to catch up after that.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

we have a few stage 4.5 cars in Edinburgh 

my own car will be going fully forged next month.

the hardest choice is what horsepower to go for 850/950/1000/1200


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

professor matt said:


> we have a few stage 4.5 cars in Edinburgh
> 
> my own car will be going fully forged next month.
> 
> the hardest choice is what horsepower to go for 850/950/1000/1200


1200 surely :clap:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm... :smokin:


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Folks, after our Glasgow meet last week, and given we now have a pretty decent list of owners North of the border, I was thinking we should try and start making plans for another meet - perhaps with a bit of a run to a place where we might be able to get some decent pictures? Does anyone have any thoughts on possible locations?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The moffat run is fantastic. Good enough to be listed in uk 10 best driving roads. Its also very central


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Done the Moffat run a couple of times and agree it is fantastic. Might be a bit of a trek for the Aberdeen guys though!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

good idea. How about a run up to oban then to Fort william?

On another note, I'll be a Garage R next sunday if anyones about


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Ja5on said:


> good idea. How about a run up to oban then to Fort william?
> 
> On another note, I'll be a Garage R next sunday if anyones about


I'm fairly local, if you are there late morning, might pop along...


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

getting splitter fitted so no sure how long I'll be there


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> getting splitter fitted so no sure how long I'll be there


What time are you heading down?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

To be at Garage R for 9am.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm up for a meet/run/picture opportunity! 

As in Sunday the 12th? I may pop along seeing as I live beside barshaw park and its only a 30 second drive for me haha . 

How do you guys feel a knockhill karting meet? If we have 6-12 drivers we can do a sprint race: 25 laps = £34 // 50 laps = £46 OR if we get more than 12 we can do a Grand Prix, which is £46

Thoughts?


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Knockhill (Karting) is always good fun.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

What about raceland ( I it's still called that )

Raceland - Scotland's Only Indoor & Outdoor Karting Circuit

The outdoor track is a lot of fun. Iirc 56s laps


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't even know about that place haha! Whatever suits everyone  I'm happy to go wherever


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The above is the best place for karting. Proper track


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> The above is the best place for karting. Proper track


+1 Raced the British champs there years ago.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Excellent, I will start a new thread soon about karting to try and get a date sorted and se who wants involved


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds good.
P


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys check out this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177642-scotland-owners-karting-day.html if you can't make the suggested dates then suggest new dates


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

My visit to Garage R has had to be put off to the 26th :-(


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Since the karting day seems to have fizzled out a bit, is there any interest in a meet involving a bit of a drive, perhaps to somewhere where we could get some pics of all the cars? was thinking perhaps the seafront at Montrose or St Andrews and maybe July time?


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

If you guys come up to Montrose or there abouts im sure quite a few folk from Aberdeen and surrounding area would be interested in coming down for a meet pics and a blast about  July would be good for me as i will be home and aslong as its before the 22nd July as i will be away to work again then.

Euan


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm up for that .


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Sweet  will see who else replies on here and then sort out a date/time and place.

If anybody has suggestions then fire them forward


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Anywhere in Scotland is within easy driving distance  I'm up for this, dependent on date/s.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

H.7 said:


> Anywhere in Scotland is within easy driving distance  I'm up for this, dependent on date/s.


 Yeah true it is 

Im available on the 1st 2nd and 3rd weekends in July but not before or after as work and holiday.

Euan


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

My car is getting detailed in July (I think it's the third week of July) I will find out, but apart from the dates my car is in I'm ok for almost any date in July


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

My car is getting detailed on the 8th July probably till till the 12th July so anytime after that (when my car is nice n shiny ) is good for me


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

So how about we go for either the 13th or 14th? Your car should still be nice and shiny at that point! There's a place called Traill Drive that looks like it could give some decent pics with the ocean as a backdrop, if we could manage to pinch all the spaces!


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

The 13th or 14th works for me 

Euan


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds good to me . Glasgow owners up for a meet at the shell in hillington industrial estate?


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you mean before we head up or as a separate meet?

Should we agree to the 13th July, meeting as you suggest at 10am so we can head up in convoy? 

So who's in? Would be good to get 20+ from around the country. I'm going to post in the non-R35 section as well, see who else we can get along...

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I mean a convoy with people who are in the surrounding area. Meet at shell to fill up and I think a picture with a bunch of GTRs at fuel pumps would be decent . 

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William) 
3. 
4.
5.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

The 13th is good for me, i will be traveling down from near Aberdeen so not so far. What sort of time will you be heading from Glasgow?

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4.
5.


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Can't do 13th, sorry. Travelling back from Yorkshire.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm out of action that weekend - work commitment unfortunately.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Will let you know if I can drive but hopefully


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

H.7 said:


> Can't do 13th, sorry. Travelling back from Yorkshire.


Want to make it the 14th then? That would probably suit me better as well if everyone is ok with that?


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

fine by me


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> Want to make it the 14th then? That would probably suit me better as well if everyone is ok with that?


14th is looking OK just now


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

That at least makes it a possibility for me certainly.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

I can do the 14th aswell  so keep me on the list


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Just to save people from looking for the list, i have bumped it to here, put your names down and you can always remove them if you cant manage closer to the time.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4.
5.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunday 14th July.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump. Get adding your names


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunday 14th July.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5. H.7 (Brian)
6.


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

come on folks - we had more than this just for the costa meet in Glasgow a few weeks ago! I'd have thought we should be able to get closer to 20 for this, given the location...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah in all honesty I'm surprised at the lack of interest. A weekend miles in advance as well! I'm buzzing for it my car will be in defined details for the week prior getting a dual stage correction and Modesta coating so should be looking sexy


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Perhaps put it in the meets thread, might get more attention. I have spoke to a few others that may manage to come but they don't know as of yet and will put down there names if they can. What sort of time are you thinking of heading up at?

Cheers Euan


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

we'll probably meet up at around 10am so I imagine we should be in Montrose by around mid-day, give or take.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Iain, Ok thanks for that, im not that far from Montrose so just wanted a guestimate so im not sitting about waiting for ages lol. 

I do think if this thread gets put in the meets section that it might get more attention as not everyone goes into the R35 section afterall.

Im on a very slow internet connection ( work on a boat ) so its like having dial up internet at times lol and takes forever to load pages  hence why i have not moved the thread.

Cheers Euan


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Should beable to make this. Maybe first chance I have to give the car a proper run after its back from Litchfields


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Sunday 14th July. Meet in Montrose beach area around noon.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5. H.7 (Brian)
6. Ja5on
7.
8.
9.
10.

Hope you don't mins i put your name on the list Ja5on, you can always remove if you can't manage 

Cheers Euan


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Ja5on,

Just realised your based in Aberdeen  I stay in Stonehaven, so if you are able to come we could meet and head down together?

Sunday 14th July. Meet in Montrose beach area around noon.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5. H.7 (Brian)
6. Ja5on
7.
8.
9.
10.

Cheers Euan


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> Should beable to make this. Maybe first chance I have to give the car a proper run after its back from Litchfields


What are you getting done if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Got a wee project thread running. ;-)

Service,mot, discs & pads, russ fellows down pipes and exhaust along with stage 4.

Already fitted the new wheels and tires

Then to Matt @ garage r for some carbon


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Just had a look at that there . How is the GT86? 

I'm quite interested in seeing the difference between a stage 4 and my car .


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Got a wee project thread running. ;-)
> 
> Service,mot, discs & pads, russ fellows down pipes and exhaust along with stage 4.
> 
> ...


I was at Spa/Ring this weekend with a lad from Peterhead who had a similair set up and it was by far the best sounding car there, one of the best cars I've ever heard when he went up the straight. 
I can see why the downpipes are not track friendly though, he was very lucky to be allowed on all day. 
J


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

GT86 is great. My fiances car. Few wee mods been done it over tha past month to get a bit more of a sound from it. She's wanting to upgrade the pads and maybe the exhaust next.

Should be fine for track, the exhaust setup russ has made me is the same as George Sayers, he's running 900hp I think and has had no problem on track, makes 99dbs I can remember right. Has a silencer and a couple of resonators


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I will have to ask Terry what his actual set up is but it is loud, and I mean LOUD :chuckle:
With my 90mm Milltek on apart from it sounding a bit deeper at low speeds there seems to be little difference in noise, I thought this was because of the std. Downpipes and it was because of me having a view of tracking the car in the future that I never fitted them. 
J


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> GT86 is great. My fiances car. Few wee mods been done it over tha past month to get a bit more of a sound from it. She's wanting to upgrade the pads and maybe the exhaust next.


I really like it, but don't know anyone who has one, but they seem pretty good . Aha is she a petrol head?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Big time!!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha lucky man


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Might be able to make this one...

Sunday 14th July. Meet in Montrose beach area around noon.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5. H.7 (Brian)
6. Ja5on
7. omishri
8.
9.
10.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I would have been up for this with it being so far North but to be honest my birthday is the 14th and with it being Sunday, I may be a bit tender from the night before 
J


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

KAT said:


> I would have been up for this with it being so far North but to be honest my birthday is the 14th and with it being Sunday, I may be a bit tender from the night before
> J


Never mind the booze! Can you think of a better way to spend your birthday than going a blast with a few GTR's and getting some sweet pics in the process (I know you probably can, but for the sake of my argument just pretend you can't )


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Just bumping this to the top in the hope that a few more Scottish owners spot it and can come along!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, hopefully I can make first GTR meet


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump  chuck your name down as you can always remove it if your not going to make it. Also anyone coming from Aberdeen or surrounding area, pm me or message on here and we can meet up and head down together???

Sunday 14th July. Meet in Montrose beach area around noon.

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5. H.7 (Brian)
6. Ja5on
7. omishri
8.
9.
10.

Cheers Euan


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Surely more people have to be up for this. Should be a good day with good picture ops with a lot of GTR's


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

1. Legowyn (Iain)
2. WMD (William)
3. Midnight Liner (Euan)
4. Jasper013 (Paul)
5. H.7 (Brian)
6. Ja5on
7. omishri
8. Devilsguard (Andy)
9.
10.


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

Should make it, show off my new midnight purple wrap being done next week.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

A lets get more numbers bump


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Everyone still up for this?


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

I definitely am, looking forward to it. Would be good to get the numbers up a bit though.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Good stuff. A guy I know has just bought a GTR and he will be coming along as well


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

You still getting yours detailed in the next week or so?

I have posted a new thread that refers to this one to try and drum up a few more names.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I am indeed . Going in on Monday . 

Have you got any plans for yours?


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

I actually spent some time doing mine myself so I am interested in seeing how it compares to yours. I'm pretty happy with the results - took a bit of time and elbow grease but was worth it. Just need to try and keep it looking shiny for another week...!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry guys. I'm going to be a 50/50 for next weekend. The soon to be in-laws are coming over from NI.

Was hoping to give the car a decent run out. Not had a proper chance yet since I got back from Litchfields.

Still need to get my carbon fitted by Garage R


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I would love to do mine, but it needs machine polished and I just don't have the talent or trust in myself to touch a GTR haha. 

Where do you guys wanna meet? Shell in hillington industrial estate? 

Aw hope you can make it Jason! Would love to see your car and hear that exhaust system


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I would love to do mine, but it needs machine polished and I just don't have the talent or trust in myself to touch a GTR haha. 

Where do you guys wanna meet? Shell in hillington industrial estate? 

Aw hope you can make it Jason! Would love to see your car and hear that exhaust system


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Send a PM to ENDO as well as he's the GTROC's Scottish Rep as I'm sure he'd love to get involved :thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Will do


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Will try get some vids up.

Thinks the map needs a couple of wee tweeks, if I don't make it I'll give u a shout when I'm down in glasgow again


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet! 

Well whenever you go down to Garage R give me a shout because I live literally 2 mins away from there


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179701-informal-scotland-meet-14-7-13-a.html#post1804635


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Have a look ^


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

I should have 2 friends coming down, one with a GTR and the other will be in an evo. Will contact them closer to next weekend to make sure though. We still on for around midday on sunday then


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Midnight Liner said:


> I should have 2 friends coming down, one with a GTR and the other will be in an evo. Will contact them closer to next weekend to make sure though. We still on for around midday on sunday then


Excellent . What Evo does he drive (a don't say a mitsubishi )


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Evo 7. Should have about 800bhp aswell ;-) Just waiting to see if he will have it back for next weekend fingers crossed he does.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Can some of you guys confirm if you are attending or not? Just so we can gauge numbers and where people are coming from  thanks http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179701-informal-scotland-meet-14-7-13-a.html#post1804635


----------



## 555GTR (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a small mark on drivers side rear bumper, it has not broken the paint but left a small indentation on the plastic, really thin line but about 2 inches long.

Car is Ultimate silver, anyone here had any minor scuffs repaired in this colour? Just wondering how colour match went....

Went to a body shops today and they seem optimistic that they can match. Have been told by Nissan paint is £650 a litre!!! Mental.

Any advice on paint shops in west Lothian?

Thanks.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

555GTR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small mark on drivers side rear bumper, it has not broken the paint but left a small indentation on the plastic, really thin line but about 2 inches long.
> 
> ...


Just don't let them near it, surely you could have a better crack at it yourself in your shed 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164178-dealer-problem-repainting-bumpers.html
J


----------



## 555GTR (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting thread, v interesting.


----------



## Andywatson (Sep 8, 2013)

Boyakasha said:


> *Glasgow*
> 1) WMD_gtr (William)
> 2) Nabster
> 3) Donski.D
> ...


Andy from Buckie Not sure as all pretty much south or boarders


----------



## Sconzo (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone - first post here as a new Scottish owner, based in Glasgow. Car is a MY10 with Litchfield Stage 1. Looking forward to meeting some fellow owners at the Marine Hotel on 27th October. Cheers, Scott.


----------



## Andywatson (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply what Town is the marine hotel in i also have 2010 and like to do 1 stage upgrade but still got nissan warranty would need to do ECU and this would void my warranty Cheers


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully get down to meet you all if I'm no sent offshore. Got tickets to the nfl too


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Andywatson said:


> Hi thanks for your reply what Town is the marine hotel in


It's in Troon. Ayrshire coast.


----------



## Andywatson (Sep 8, 2013)

Just there is Marine
in the town here LoL


----------



## Barriemac (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be along to the Marine at Troon on the 27th I stay in Kilmarnock so will come along


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

For anyone reading this post or involved in this thread talking about the meet at the Marine in Troon PM me as there is possibly a change of plans. I don't want anyone going to Troon and sitting on their own haha.


----------



## rhysp (Oct 7, 2013)

*New owner in scotland*

hi guys im new to the site and just bought a gtr. just wondered when the metting dates are for scotland would be interested in going to them? cheers


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Ill be there also if im not sent offshore


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Will try get down if I'm about William, again chances of getting sent offshore are high


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Hope you can come! You can tell me how I NEED to mod the car lol!


----------



## REDSnAKE (Oct 8, 2013)

hi folks new member here.
i met some of you earlier in the year at Costa Coffee in Braehead when i was considering buying one and you were all very helpful. Anyway I bought a red 59 plate premium edition in July and was keen to meet up. I see there is potentially a meet up this Sunday in Troon. Is it on and what time.

thanks

Stuart


----------



## Barriemac (Jun 23, 2012)

I was looking forward to coming along for the first time but have just taken delivery of my new pads and discs and really need to fit them this Sunday.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

REDSnAKE said:


> hi folks new member here.
> i met some of you earlier in the year at Costa Coffee in Braehead when i was considering buying one and you were all very helpful. Anyway I bought a red 59 plate premium edition in July and was keen to meet up. I see there is potentially a meet up this Sunday in Troon. Is it on and what time.
> 
> thanks
> ...


Had the red corvette? 
How are you enjoying the GTR?


----------



## REDSnAKE (Oct 8, 2013)

Jasper013 said:


> Had the red corvette?
> How are you enjoying the GTR?


yes that was me but the corvette was a viper! Really pleased with the car so far. Use it every day but it is a very hard ride.
Got the details for Sunday so intend to be there


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

So it was - nice machine.
Glad you are enjoying the GTR.


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

REDSnAKE said:


> hi folks new member here.
> i met some of you earlier in the year at Costa Coffee in Braehead when i was considering buying one and you were all very helpful. Anyway I bought a red 59 plate premium edition in July and was keen to meet up. I see there is potentially a meet up this Sunday in Troon. Is it on and what time.
> 
> thanks
> ...


Hi Stuart, the meet has been moved to Stirling - meeting at Vue Cinema, Forthside Way, Stirling FK8 1QZ at 10am on Sunday, although I believe the Glasgow guys are meeting at th Crowwood Hotel car park at 9:20am. After Stirling, there's a drive to a bigger Japanese car somewhere back near Glasgow.


----------



## jamieboy78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys

Just thought id introduce myself

I have a 60 plate GTR which ive had for a year now, im from north Lanarkshire area, the GTR is an amazing machine!

Im currently working in Africa but im due home next week, booked in for stage 4 + downpipes at Litchfield on the 5th November.

Good to meet you all

Jamie


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Jamie,

We met at Noble's Sunday Drive at the beginning of September. Sounds like you've definitely got the bug now - I look forward to seeing the beast after Litchfield have worked their magic 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jamieboy78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Brian

Yeah mate definitely got the bug now, been in Africa for 6 weeks now so im looking forward to taking her out, im gonna head up to nobles when I get the work done to show Daz and John.I will give you a shout see if your about.

Better tell my neighbours to enjoy the silence before the downpipes get fitted...

Good to speak again

Jamie


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys seen this thread and thought I'd add to it as am a proud owner or a silver r32 gtr from the Edinburgh area. Have been looking for some skyline meets to get down to but haven't seen any or the ones have found its to late and there past lol but will try keeping a note and get out and meet some off you's and of course the cars 
Cheers stu ford


----------



## FLUB (May 1, 2019)

New member from Glasgow Area wondering if these meets took off?


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

FLUB said:


> New member from Glasgow Area wondering if these meets took off?


There has been a few meets and Nobles organised a big one last year but I haven't managed to attend any yet due to work. 

If you are on facebook there is a messenger chat if you want added? I think there might be some meets being organised on there.


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2016)

HI, Thought i was on my own up north.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

A1ex said:


> HI, Thought i was on my own up north.




Where in Scotland you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2016)

Isle of Lewis. So it's a little difficult to get to meets. But on the plus side there are no speed cameras with a few nice stretches of road.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

A1ex said:


> Isle of Lewis. So it's a little difficult to get to meets. But on the plus side there are no speed cameras with a few nice stretches of road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


My first GTR is on Isle of Lewis black cba on GTR plate


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2016)

motors said:


> My first GTR is on Isle of Lewis black cba on GTR plate


Think I have seen that one about. I believe it’s gone now. At one time there was also a white one, but I think it's gone too.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 18, 2015)

Has anybody in the Glasgow area got an ECUTEK cable or dongle I could borrow for all of 10 mins?


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Mike89 said:


> Has anybody in the Glasgow area got an ECUTEK cable or dongle I could borrow for all of 10 mins?


Got one but I’m in Perth working in centre of Glasgow tues weds and fri every week


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've got a cable somewhere. Only issue is I'm not back home for 2 weeks


----------



## Bad Robot (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys! Another Scottish owner here, I***8217;m up in sunny Aberdeen! ***x1f44b;***x1f3fc;. Currently own a bog standard grey 2014 R35, my second r35 after a 3 year break (spent mostly wondering why I sold the first one).


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

There are a few GTR's in Aberdeen, they don't meet up very often, last one was a few years ago at Ardoe House Hotel.

I occasionally head out to the Fennel in Inverurie for the V8 breakfast on Sundays, have also been to the Treehouse for the GTS Breakfast @ Forest Cafe, Midmar.

Lewis (member on here) has been trying to get folk to go to the Performance Car show in Aberdeen in September.


----------



## Bad Robot (Feb 24, 2015)

I still haven***8217;t made it out to The Fennel for the V8 breakfast! Food is good there though! I***8217;d be up for a meet sometime!


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello. 
I just bought a gtr over the weekend. 
I***8217;m in South Ayrshire. 
I got a 1 owner 09 car white with only 15600 miles, And full history. 
It***8217;s previous owner was also Scottish and from Carluke. Not sure if he was a member here. 

I***8217;m looking forward to owning a gtr. 
I***8217;m coming from a Lexus IS F.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

M111 said:


> Hello.
> I just bought a gtr over the weekend.
> I’m in South Ayrshire.
> I got a 1 owner 09 car white with only 15600 miles, And full history.
> ...


Welcome enjoy your car and stay safe.


----------



## Steenn (May 20, 2019)

Thought I***8217;d make myself know, bought a white 2016 with 13k on it, completely standard but have a y-pipe waiting to go on it for a start. Was wondering if there is any form of meet ups every so often? 
Cheers Steen


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Steenn said:


> Thought I’d make myself know, bought a white 2016 with 13k on it, completely standard but have a y-pipe waiting to go on it for a start. Was wondering if there is any form of meet ups every so often?
> Cheers Steen


Welcome steen where are you based there are a few gtr runs in Scotland


----------



## Steenn (May 20, 2019)

motors said:


> Steenn said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I***8217;d make myself know, bought a white 2016 with 13k on it, completely standard but have a y-pipe waiting to go on it for a start. Was wondering if there is any form of meet ups every so often?
> ...



I***8217;m based in Elgin, not sure if you***8217;ll remember but I spoke to you at crail in May when I was looking for a gtr and asked you a few questions.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes I do goof to hear you have now got gtr. Happy to answer any questions you have just ping me . Enjoy car and stay safe


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

M111 said:


> Hello.
> I just bought a gtr over the weekend.
> I’m in South Ayrshire.
> I got a 1 owner 09 car white with only 15600 miles, And full history.
> ...


You’ve bought my old car.


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

I just picked it up today. And brought it back to scotland. 
It***8217;s almost spotless. ***x1f601;
Could you pm me?
Just so I know if it***8217;s had the software upgrade on the gearbox and who you used to map it. I***8217;m thinking of going with a Linney system too.


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

M111 said:


> I just picked it up today. And brought it back to scotland.
> It’s almost spotless. ***x1f601;
> Could you pm me?
> Just so I know if it’s had the software upgrade on the gearbox and who you used to map it. I’m thinking of going with a Linney system too.


I can’t seem to PM you. I’ve sent a friend request through, hopefully tha5 should allow me to flip you a message.


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

Great I accepted it.


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

I still cannot send pm sorry what***8217;s app?


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Same here. Yeah what’s yer number and I’ll flip you a message


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

07776993275


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 16, 2019)

Rodrigo. ..Ayrshire.....


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 16, 2019)

R35 LM09 VXC....anyone know it ?.......bought 5 weeks ago.......still got my old Scotby GB270 Wagon........


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 18, 2015)

motors said:


> Got one but I’m in Perth working in centre of Glasgow tues weds and fri every week


Big thanks, Gentleman! Came round and set up my TPMSs and also gave me some GTR advice. I thought I knew a little after 4.5 years of ownership, turns out I know very little :chuckle:

Got my GTR MOT'd after it had been SORN for a few months and did a 550 mile round trip in the north of Scotland. I did the Grand Tour titled 'PENIS 287' from the last series. Amazing roads, absolutely incredible twists and turns and breathtaking scenery. Recommended!


----------

